
'I Am Rich' makes author exactly that, does little else - sant0sk1
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/08/05/i-am-rich-makes-author-exactly-that-does-little-else/
======
zzzmarcus
You've got to hand it to him, the publicity is working. He has another $5 app
that would probably never get noticed otherwise.

~~~
wallflower
Even though it didn't take a large amount of personal risk for the developer
(besides possible banishment from the iTunes app store), I have to admire him
for taking the risk, by bootstrapping his own publicity (a TC post) on the
cost of a silly idea.

------
jedc
In regards to the App Store: why can't people understand the concept of a
line?

People are complaining because supposedly "unworthy" apps like this make it
through ahead of their world-changing app. That's because the "unworthy" app
got there first! Apple's got a long line of apps, and as near as I can tell,
they're processing them in order of receipt. Why complain? Just wait it out...

------
dmix
People complain when bad apps get let into the app store. Then other people
complain that Apple is controlling who gets into the app store.

Can't we have both?

~~~
jotto
It is not a matter of people complaining from both angles.

The concern is that Apple is obviously controlling what gets in but they let
this (supposedly poor) app in.

Just like everything else, it's about being fair. If you break the rules for
someone, then you need to break them for everyone, otherwise it's not a fair
playing ground.

~~~
silencio
Apple doesn't really judge on how "poor" the app is. Simply put, follow their
guidelines and submit a working app..and no matter how shit it is it'll be
accepted. Case in point: all those insane 99 cent Project Gutenberg books,
TripLog/1040.

(on second thought, I could think of a _lot_ of apps that don't deserve to be
on the app store, like developers who steal Apple sample code and charge for
it. and this moron who has a $1000 app. but neither are breaking any
agreements. doh.)

~~~
jrockway
That's an unfair low blow to TripLog/1040. I think it's clear that while its
UI isn't exactly a work of art, it's a useful app that a lot of people like
and will pay money for. That doesn't really compare to a free ebook.

~~~
silencio
I disagree. I actually have _less_ of a problem with the 99 cent gutenberg
book guys (at least they're paying the royalties). I don't have a problem with
TripLog/1040 the application as much as I do with the developer who felt the
need to ignore advice and mockups from other developers/designers instead of
having an actual discussion that doesn't reek of his "I have $x years of
experience: I'm right" attitude.

And well, if you read the reviews and ignore the ones talking about how it's a
shitty UI and the developer is charging too much, people who seem to be actual
customers have a thing or two to say about the UI and how they'd like some
changes.

The dev at least attempted to make some changes (like that cyan eyesore of a
background color). For that maybe he redeemed himself a bit.

I have been in a position like his before and had a design of mine crucified.
I didn't go all "screw you you're wrong" at the people who told me so. I tried
to approach it without being offended too much that they were ripping apart my
work, and I asked about what kind of changes I should make. And I made some of
them, and it came out better in the end.

Lastly, I might note that one of Apple's criteria for getting accepted to the
App Store was HIG compliance. This guy was far from it and still is. I guess
they're just ignoring that right now.

~~~
jrockway
_Lastly, I might note that one of Apple's criteria for getting accepted to the
App Store was HIG compliance. This guy was far from it and still is. I guess
they're just ignoring that right now._

FWIW, most of Apple's apps don't conform to their HIG either.

~~~
silencio
Touché. But they do a better job of designing their apps regardless.

I'm curious if anyone's released a similar app with a better UI. I'm almost
tempted..I could see how there can be some improvements. I can't imagine being
able to use the current triplog UI without some trouble and a good reading of
the manual.

------
stcredzero
What's to keep someone from making a free competitor?

~~~
michaelneale
getting it into the app store?

